# MA EMT-B looking to move to CA...what do i need?



## endrik7 (May 9, 2011)

I'm moving to California, specifically Huntington Beach in Orange County.  

I have my NREMT-B and my Massachusetts EMT-B licenses.  

I'm a little confused as to what I need to do to get on an ambulance in California. I know CA accepts the NREMT-B license.  What do I need from the state to be hired at a private company?

A CA drivers license-easy...but a county license(how do i get that, tests or just paperwork)

Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## JPINFV (May 9, 2011)

The NREMT exam is the licensing exam for EMT and paramedic licenses in California. The state licenses are handed out by the "Local EMS Agencies" (LEMSA), which for Orange County would be Orange County LEMSA (located in Santa Ana, a relative short drive from Huntington Beach). 

Additionally, however, some counties require a local accreditation course in order to work in the county, this would include Los Angeles and Orange Counties. A service or school offering the course in OC can be found at the OC LEMSA website. These accreditations are only good in the county that issues them whereas the state license is good state wide. 

Finally, you'll need a California Ambulance Driver Certification to have a better chance of getting hired. The driver certification is a short test administered through the DMV which requires a background check and a physical exam. I suggest picking up the physical exam packet from the DMV so that you get the "green [pocket] card" that the physician needs to fill out as well.


----------



## Veneficus (May 9, 2011)

_"MA EMT-B looking to move to CA...what do i need?" _

Your head examined   

sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## JPINFV (May 9, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> _"MA EMT-B looking to move to CA...what do i need?" _
> 
> Your head examined
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist.




Why wouldn't anyone want to get out of Taxachusetts. The government isn't that much better, the transport situation absolutely sucks in MA (I had freeway withdraw during my 2 years there) and the weather absolutely sucks. Besides, MA= Masholes...


----------



## Veneficus (May 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Why wouldn't anyone want to get out of Taxachusetts. The government isn't that much better, the transport situation absolutely sucks in MA (I had freeway withdraw during my 2 years there) and the weather absolutely sucks. Besides, MA= Masholes...



I was thinking more along the lines of trying to get a job in CA as a basic.


----------



## dmc2007 (May 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Why wouldn't anyone want to get out of Taxachusetts. The government isn't that much better, the transport situation absolutely sucks in MA (I had freeway withdraw during my 2 years there) and the weather absolutely sucks. Besides, MA= Masholes...



Do you mean transport situation as in the roads (because they do suck), or that the commercial EMS industry in the area?


----------



## JPINFV (May 9, 2011)

I'm talking about the roads and the God-awful MBTA (especially if you're on a line after a split, such as Quincy and the Red Line).


----------



## dmc2007 (May 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I'm talking about the roads and the God-awful MBTA (especially if you're on a line after a split, such as Quincy and the Red Line).



Hey, who needs backup rails when we can just run shuttle buses every time we need to do maintenance, even though we only operate 18 hours a day?

-One who commutes from west of the Charles to work on the Ashmont branch.


----------



## beandip4all (May 10, 2011)

you'll need to go to a DMV and get a DM-50 form, take that to a health care provider, have them fill it out and sign, go back to the DMV, get a livescan, submit that with your DM-50 and take and pass an ambulance drivers test (pretty easy, google it for practice ?s) then get your ambulance DL.  

budget at least 3 weeks for all this hoop jumping!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2011)

beandip4all said:


> you'll need to go to a DMV and get a DM-50 form, take that to a health care provider, have them fill it out and sign, go back to the DMV, get a livescan, submit that with your DM-50 and take and pass an ambulance drivers test (pretty easy, google it for practice ?s) then get your ambulance DL.
> 
> budget at least 3 weeks for all this hoop jumping!



I believe it's DL-50


----------



## thisismikedee (May 11, 2011)

Orange County needs an Orange County Expanded scope plus a california EMT card. both can be had at the OCEMS office its off of 6th I believe, parkings like 6 bucks and its suite 201 if im not mistaken. a lot of OC companies are also Continuing education providers so a lot of them offer the expanded scope classes when they hire you. its a 6 hour course and it focuses on using an AED, the auto Pulse shortboard, suctioning trachs, using a glucometer i believe and administering some pre loaded drugs...not sure which ones.

1. Go to OCEMS at 405 W. Fifth Street Suite 301A Santa Ana, CA 92701 and show em your NREMT and ask for a CA EMT cert form and an OCEMS Expanded scope form

2. Get a livescan and use the request for livescan form that should be attached to your CA EMT cert form you just got from OCEMS.

3. Return the completed CA EMT cert form to OCEMS along with proof of livescan

4. Obtain CA EMT card

5. Go to DMV and get a DL-51 packet

6. Go to your local doctor or clinic and be medically cleared

7. Get another Live scan (yes you do need two unfortunatly)

8. Take ADL test, practice can be had by googling AMR-CES DMV Practice

9. Obtain ADL

10. Go to any local ambulance provider and take the OCEMS Expanded Scope

its like 50-100 i think.

then you are golden.

you can apply at shoreline ambulance, medix, pacific ambulance etc.

enjoy


----------



## AirbourneMedic (Jul 1, 2011)

dont forget your sandals...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 1, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> _"MA EMT-B looking to move to CA...what do i need?" _
> 
> Your head examined
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist.



Son of a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:....I was going to post exactly that.


----------

